
URLs are Directories - qwtel
https://qwtel.com/posts/software/urls-are-directories/
======
jepler
http(s) URLs are _NOT_ necessarily directories. From RFC1738, no doubt
superseded by some other wordier RFC, referring specifically to the HTTP
protocol:

    
    
       Within the <path> and <searchpart> components, "/", ";", "?" are
       reserved.  The "/" character may be used within HTTP to designate a
       hierarchical structure.
    

Note the key use of the word 'may'!

